# best thingwhen you've been kicked... please help!!



## Solstar (29 November 2010)

I am in agony and I fell verrrrry sorry for myself!!

I was kicked about 45 mins ago by my TB. Luckily he doesn't have back shoes on, but it's hit me on my Thigh- that bit of muscle just above the Knee cap. 

I've managed to drive home and am now sprawled on the sofa. 
What's the best thing to do now? 
It hurts so much when I move, it's already swelling up and driving home I was in even more agony! 

I can't get in the bath- I have Chilbains on my thighs and do not want them to be submerged in hot water til I have warmed up a bit!!! 

Please help me!!!


----------



## TheMule (29 November 2010)

You might be wise to go get it x-rayed- a pain I know but femur fractures can be quite nasty


----------



## Llewellyn (29 November 2010)

Ice, Arnica and Chocolate. And pictures of the bruise.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (29 November 2010)

okay, get someone to pick you up a big tub of nutella, put it on a hot radiator for a bit, open lid and using a teaspoon enjoy whilst watching a good movie... 

seriously though, x-raying is a good idea. other than that arnica for the bruising.

at least it was cold outside so that would have helped a bit. hope you feel better soon...--


----------



## Bryndu (29 November 2010)

Hospital alert!!!
You may have a haematoma as it is swelling and hurts, PLEASE get someone to take you to A&E.
Very concerned - Bryndu


----------



## Biscuit (29 November 2010)

I have used Arnica cream on major bruises and when being stepped on... have found it very helpful against swelling/bruising. But if you got a proper kick then it may be good to have it looked at, to make sure it is "only a bruise" and that you haven't torn or fractured anything?

I am glad it was your leg and not your stomach... just read a terrible story the other week about a little Swedish girl who fell off her horse at a riding school earlier this month. The horse stepped on her stomach and she died from the internal injuries. Her parents and instructor did not see the horse step on her, and she seemed ok at first, so they did call an ambulance right away. It really made me think.  If someone gets kicked or stepped on in the stomach I would have it checked right away just to be on the safe side :-(


----------



## kerilli (29 November 2010)

Ice ice ice for starters, to numb it and reduce swelling. Put a teatowel between the ice, frozen peas or whatever, and the skin. Take ibuprofen, or apply Ibuleve gel if the skin isn't broken. Arnica, either tablets, or apply arnica cream if skin isn't broken.
I've never gone to A&E because of a kick. When I took someone who had, this summer, they just advised icing it, elevating it, and taking painkillers.


----------



## hippo-horse (29 November 2010)

I feel your pain! Got beaten up by a shetland a few weeks ago, used the witch hazel and arnica gel that i got for the horse. Its a bit cold but speeded up the healing process.


----------



## lexiedhb (29 November 2010)

Llewellyn said:



			Ice, Arnica and Chocolate. And pictures of the bruise.
		
Click to expand...

This plus GIN.......


----------



## JenHunt (29 November 2010)

RICE...  not literally....

R is for Rest
I is for Ice
C is for Compression
E is for Elevation

15 mins of ice-ing it at a time...
Keep your foot higher than your hip (get some one to wait on you!)
Try not to walk about more than is absolutely necessary (loo breaks only!)
If you don't have a tubigrip then a clean tailbandage will do just as good a job at providing some compression. It needs to be snug, but not tight!


----------



## Mistyrocks (29 November 2010)

aww poor you hun I got kicked in the face a couple of months back and i sweared by ice packs, painkillers, choc and keeping warm. If in any doubt go to the hosp just to get x rayed to check, trust me its a relief when they x ray and its clear everyone thought i had broken my jaw what a relief when they all came back clear didnt stop the pain though!


----------



## proctor (29 November 2010)

I got kicked badly in August by a pretty narky mare who had shoes on  I had a huge haematoma and my leg swelled straight away. I went to A&E and they said to elevate my leg, massage it to break down the haematoma and take painkillers. They gave me cocodamine (sp) as I was in so much pain with it. They didn't X-ray my leg as I could just about weight bare on it so they decided it wasn't broken. But even now nearly 4 months on it's still painful, even more so now the weather is so cold. But they said that it will take a long time to feel better as it was such a hard kick. Sorry I probably havn't been much help have I?!! But keep warm, painkillers and chocolate is a must!! xx


----------



## LeneHorse (29 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			Ice ice ice for starters, to numb it and reduce swelling. Put a teatowel between the ice, frozen peas or whatever, and the skin. Take ibuprofen, or apply Ibuleve gel if the skin isn't broken. Arnica, either tablets, or apply arnica cream if skin isn't broken.
I've never gone to A&E because of a kick. When I took someone who had, this summer, they just advised icing it, elevating it, and taking painkillers.
		
Click to expand...

I went to A&E a week after being kicked in the thigh but only cos the people at work kept on at me as my leg was black and twice its normal size. The Doc did a sort of flexion test, said it wasn't broken, and told me to elevate and apply ice packs (I'd been doing this anyway). It took ages for the bruising to fade though.


----------



## millitiger (29 November 2010)

lots of ice!

I have been kicked in the knee and then i got double barrelled in the stomach in another incident and both times it was plenty of rest and ice.

So painful, you have my sympathy- I thought I was going to die with the stomach one and took a good 5 minutes to get off the floor with my then 4yro looking very bemused!


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (29 November 2010)

Go to hospital, my friend hurt her back and buttock 6 weeks ago, never went to doc till 2 weeks ago only to be told off because she had a hematoma, in the muscle and it had gone solid and now only an op will remove it, had she attended a s a p they could have done something...


----------



## charlimouse (29 November 2010)

Lots of ice!!!!!!!!! This happened to me when I was about 15, kicked just above the knee like you. I passed out i was in that much pain (though I pass out quite easily, so that may not be saying much!). I didnt dare tell anybody in case I was told off (I was in the horse's field on my own, and I got too close to a horse I knew kicked, but I wasn't thinking, just wandered up to it's ar$e!) so I pretended I had 'gone over on my ankle'. I could barely walk. I had to sneak an ice pack out of the freezer. Hospital was out of the question as that would mean confessing to what had happened! Leg went black and blue, and I had to make sure I wore very baggy trousers to hide my very swollen leg. Several years later I have a lovely horse shoe shaped dent just above my knee just to remind me of the event. I did come clean eventually - several years later!

So lots of ice, and if you feel neccessary A&E, but the area above the knee is fairly well padded, so unless I was completly unable to weightbare I wouldn't bother as I hate hospitals!!!!! (Having said that I spent 4 years doing everything with a broken back, due to this refusal to go to the doctors of hospital, so maybe you should ignore me!)


----------



## Kat (29 November 2010)

DON'T get in the bath. At this early stage you should follow RICE

REST
ICE
COMPRESSION
ELEVATION. 

So stay on the sofa with your leg raised up, and carefully apply an ice pack, (don't put the ice directly on skin use a tea towel or something) and if you have one use something like a tubigrip for the compression. If it doesn't seem to get any better then go to A&E just in case. My instructor fractured her knee cap in a very similar incident.


----------



## Bryndu (29 November 2010)

proctor said:



			I got kicked badly in August by a pretty narky mare who had shoes on  I had a huge haematoma and my leg swelled straight away. I went to A&E and they said to elevate my leg, massage it to break down the haematoma and take painkillers. They gave me cocodamine (sp) as I was in so much pain with it. They didn't X-ray my leg as I could just about weight bare on it so they decided it wasn't broken. But even now nearly 4 months on it's still painful, even more so now the weather is so cold. But they said that it will take a long time to feel better as it was such a hard kick. Sorry I probably havn't been much help have I?!! But keep warm, painkillers and chocolate is a must!! xx
		
Click to expand...

Hi Proctor,
This happened to me when 240kgs of Sec A landed on my calf feet first, had haematoma and you need ultrasound to get rid. It will take forever if not, I did mine on 9th August and been private for ultrsound as 10 week waiting list NHS, but improvement is immense.
Best wishes 
Byndu
ps invite to pony roast and disco in the post


----------



## proctor (29 November 2010)

Bryndu said:



			Hi Proctor,
This happened to me when 240kgs of Sec A landed on my calf feet first, had haematoma and you need ultrasound to get rid. It will take forever if not, I did mine on 9th August and been private for ultrsound as 10 week waiting list NHS, but improvement is immense.
Best wishes 
Byndu
ps invite to pony roast and disco in the post

Click to expand...

I've still got a lump in my thigh and it's still quite sore. Maybe I should push to get it looked at again then.


----------



## Bryndu (29 November 2010)

proctor said:



			I've still got a lump in my thigh and it's still quite sore. Maybe I should push to get it looked at again then.
		
Click to expand...

DEFINITELY - go for it, I still have lump and sore bit SOOOOOO much better. Go on...you ARE worth it.
Bryndu


----------



## mga4ever (29 November 2010)

This may sound daft but it really worked for me when I fell off and had pony complete with full set of studs stand on my wrist. St John's were no real help but my vet happened to be the vet on call at the competition and advised me to use alternating Hot and almost frozen animalintex. Although I was very dubious the swelling went down much quicker. I just re used two one to heat and one to cool (changed as they cooled/warmed accordingly).....may be worth a try.


----------



## blitznbobs (29 November 2010)

SOunds like a haematoma to me... PLEASE DO NOT COMPRESS THIS>>> IT WILL HURT SO MUCH MORE>>> RICE is for sprains... If you can't weightbare then you probably do need to brave casualty... get some pain killers down you and actually a SMALL amount of alcohol inbibed can help as it reduces muscle spasm. Ice is a good idea too

Elevation is a must. Get your self flat on the sofa and get your foot higher than your heart.

Otherwise chocolate and a DVD is a good cure all...

Dr. Blitz


----------



## Rollin (29 November 2010)

As already advised elevate the leg and apply cold.  Frozen peas/corn will mould and provide a good wrap.

If you are still worried tomorrow go to A&E.

I was actually knocked over and trampled in a gateway - I did the above but the next morning thought I might have a fracture so took myself off to A&E.  In fact I did not but I could not get a riding boot on for six weeks.  Soft tissue injuries can be very painful and last a long time.

Get well soon.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 November 2010)

Others have advised, so I'll just send gentle hugs. 

Hope you get better quickly and well


----------



## only_me (29 November 2010)

Lots of ice 

PRICE - protect, rest, ice, compress and elevate 

Then tomorrow, please do some moving around with it, you need to "regain" any lost function 

I have been kicked right on the inside of my knee - impressive bruise!!

More seriously, my friend was kicked by her horse (freak accident) over the summer. She was the only one on her yard; she was found about 2hrs later by two small boys.
The kick broke several ribs, of which tore her liver and she spent nearly 2 weeks in intensive care, had surgery and is only nearly right now!!


----------



## Solstar (29 November 2010)

thankyou guys. Im on the sofa with my leg raised on the arm, waiting for my OH to come home!!! it hurts to touch it so im gently holding a bag of ice cubes to it- dont have any peas!!


----------



## jodie3 (29 November 2010)

If you are still in considerable pain and finding it hard to move about I would suggest A&E just to put your mind at rest.

I still have a lump on my thigh where I was kicked about 5 years ago.  I have been told since that had I have had it looked at they could have dispersed the heamatoma, it would have healed quicker and I wouldn't still have a lump!


----------



## Llewellyn (29 November 2010)

If you do go to A&E make sure it is within 24hrs of the accident or they may send you away (they have me).
And insist it really hurts because I have a list as long as my arm of times that my friends and I have been there and because we weren't crying in agony or 'showing signs of distress' they sent us home. Literally includes dislocated shoulders, badly torn ligaments, fractured legs, badly broken foot, fractured ribs they didn't even look at (later they found out, I know they can't do anything for broken ribs but some pain relief would have been nice and check me not being able to breath wasn't anything sinister.), infected operation site behind stitches (later burst through stitches).
You may get more luck at a minor injuries unit because at least they see you there and can refer you up to a hospital if they need to.
If I could opt out of the NHS I would. Rant over.
(ps NHS staff generally brilliant, NHS organisation and policies questionable)


----------



## only_me (29 November 2010)

ps. If you start to loose sensation from knee down/it goes cold, go to A&E immediately!!


----------



## Solstar (29 November 2010)

omg!!! loose sensation!!! how/why does that happen???


----------



## only_me (29 November 2010)

It could be from a displaced blood supply - don't worry, it is very rare!
Just to be aware of it 

If it is fractured (which it probably isnt, as you can walk on it) it can sometimes stop the blood flow to the rest of the leg, causing numbness/pins and needles and other changes in sensation, and the foot will go cold and sometimes blue!
Very very rare, so don't worry about it, just to be aware of it 

Sounds like just a nasty kick, so should be ok


----------



## kez1001 (29 November 2010)

hey i used to work in A&E for a few years and in general we do prefer people to come sooner rather than later but wouldnt turn you away - we werent that horrible to patients lol 

as quite a few have suggested Rest Ice Compress and Elevate is best advice, anti inflammatories will help too eg ibuprofen up to 3 times a day, dont take on an empty stomach though so get OH to bring a takeaway with the chocolate would be fine.

it amazes me the amount of doctors who claim to have XRAY vision and claim no fracture so err on the side of caution and if you cant weight bear get to A&E! Haematomas are quite common but unless its inside the muscle its not really anything that can be done and they will advise massage and mobilise.

Hope you get well soon


----------



## Luci07 (29 November 2010)

Having had a wonderful haematoma which arrived courtesey of a previous mare who cow kicked me out of the lorry cartoon style (you know, thrown through the air) I would get it looked at quickly. In my case it was rather extreme (think football) but it got a lot worse very quickly.

funny side was starting my new job, wearing a suit and trainers and being asked why I had strapped a football to my thigh !


----------



## diamondgeezer (29 November 2010)

as others say... get yourself to A&E its always better to be safe!!

And a pic!!!

I got kicked in my back by my youngster when he was 6 months old. I was leading him when he got really giddy and just exploded with excitement. he got too the end of leadrope and double barrelled my instinct was to turn my back in hope of protecting my self. Resulted in black hoof print and PAIN!!! lots of rest and chocolate!! was bit sad when bruise went as i really milked that one!! He he

Pic of my kick


----------



## wonkey_donkey (29 November 2010)

I feel your pain  . . . . . .  last week i fell off out hunting and had my chest trodden on. Carried on for the day but was in agony by the evening and it turned out i had two broken ribs and a very bruised boob !!
Get yourself off to A&E for a check up.


----------

